# Rocks Covered with Brown Stuff and Hair Algae



## sohail212 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have 45G tank and it was all good until I changed the T5 bulbs. I changed the bulb end of June, the light is around 5" high from the water surface and tank is 19" deep. Lighting hours are 12pm to 7pm.
The Light is LUNAR AQUALIGHT HIGH OUTPUT T5 FIXTURE 24" with 4 bulbs (2 x 10,000K and 2 x Actinic). I changed to 

2 x ATI 24 Inch 24W Blue Plus T5HO Fluorescent Bulb 
ATI 24 Inch 24W Purple Plus T5HO Fluorescent Bulb
ATI Coral Plus 24 Inch 24 Watt T5HO Fluorescent Bulb.

I am also running Phosphate reactor too with BRS GFO. Here are my questions?

Could be bulbs combination?
Is it bad bulb? if it is then how can I know which one?
Rocks are covered with brown hair algae, can I take them out?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

When you change bulbs to a new spectrum this usually happens so I wouldn't worry about it too much. The algae was always there but now with new bulbs they are getting more light and feeding off of it. Eventually the algae will eat all the nutrients in the water and reach a point where it won't grow...or shouldn't grow.

Either way you can take out the rocks and clean them with a brush or hose them down or you can turn down the lights to 5 hours a day or so to see if that helps.

Good luck!

P.S. That bulb combo is good!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

With a tank height of 19", you could also raise your fixture 2-3" and still have lots of light for your corals.


----------



## sohail212 (Feb 4, 2013)

I used Seachem Laboratories Purigen - 100mL Bag at the same when I start changing the bulbs and I am running Coralife 65 Skimmer.

Can changing spectrum takes that long to recover? I have removed few rocks from the top and cleaned them but after few days they are covered again. Now I am at the point that corals are dying because they are covered.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The algae won't grow if you don't give it nutrients. Turn down your lights so it doesn't grow. You'll have alot of die off and you will have to deal with it but this should help.

Are you running a skimmer and do you have a sump?

Also I would just like to note that you are running 4 bulbs on a 24" tank that is only 19" deep so we will assume you have a 20g tank. It is waaaaaay overkill. The PAR readings for the OEM bulbs that come with the lighting unit are far inferior to the ATI bulbs you put in. We're talking a increase of potentially 30% without factoring in the older bulbs not putting out as much. So basically you might have increased the PAR reading to a point where you are literally blasting your tank now with a insane amount of light. Something needs to be adjusted until the balance of the tank can catch up.

Keep us posted


----------



## sohail212 (Feb 4, 2013)

Its 45G tank and i am using Coralife 65G hang on Skimmer.

The latest update is "I give up", two of my favorite corals died because they were covered with the algae.
I removed all the live rocks and gravel, cleaned all the algae in the tank and did 40% water change. Left few live rocks in the tank which dont have any algae because they were base rocks, so now i have bare bottom with few live rocks, corals and fish.

I have live rock in tub with a heater and powerhead. Planning to clean all the algae from the rocks and keep them in the tub for few days.




altcharacter said:


> The algae won't grow if you don't give it nutrients. Turn down your lights so it doesn't grow. You'll have alot of die off and you will have to deal with it but this should help.
> 
> Are you running a skimmer and do you have a sump?
> 
> ...


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Check your parameters to make sure you didn't release a lot of gas by removing your sand bed or you will lose what you have left in your tank.

I would have just let the algae run its course. Now you are starting from scratch and the algae will return.

I hope it all works out for you though.

>jason


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

40% water change in a saltwater tank is not a good idea to do. This is a huge change to your system and is definitely not advisable.

Nuke the whole thing, turn off the lights for 4 days, start over from scratch.


----------



## sohail212 (Feb 4, 2013)

You are right, I should have changed water slowly!!
I think I will start from scratch with bigger tank and sump.
This is my first major disaster and the main reason is that I am impatient this time.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

You do use RO/DI water, right?


----------



## sohail212 (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes, i am using RO/DI and the tester is showing 0. The skimmer was pulling out nasty stuff too. Anyhow I am looking into 65G with sump now.



Car2n said:


> You do use RO/DI water, right?


----------



## sohail212 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sometimes when I get saltwater from big al's looks blue but the saltwater I make looks yellowish. My tds meter is showing 0. I m using Reef Crystal so maybe it's salt type.

Any suggestions for the live rocks other then cooking? I m playing to clean them and leave then in the tub for few days.

Thanks


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

sounds like you already know what to do! Good to hear!

As for the water from big al's, I'm sure the put an addative into their tanks to try and keep the diseases down but I don't remember off hand what it was. 

When I get livestock now from any store I omit the water from the transfer.


----------

